# My first appointment with an endo- Please read, anxietied :( Nodules



## allthatis

I am dying with anxiety, would love someone to talk to and some input please.

I am 5 weeks post partum and blood results said I had hyperthyroidism.

I saw an endo today and at first I felt so relieved as she told me it's probably post partum thyroiditis. She then did a scan and said there are nodules. So she is making me get a radioactive uptake scan. I'm not sure exactly why but she said it's most likely not cancer. That made me feel better but I'm still so so scared.

She said nodules won't go away and said I could take medicine. Tapazole I believe it is! But she scared me and said that has lowered people's white blood count and they died. So I don't want to do that. She said that's not a cure.

Why exactly do they do the scan?

Also she said I could do radioactive iodine to shrink the nodules and such and that my thyroid could go back to normal or it could go hypo. Is this a good option? She was really leaning towards it. I have read a lot of horror stories about RAI though, and a lot of people saying they wish they didnt do it. I am so torn, and just feeling terrified right now.

I am so so scared. I have anxiety disorder and. I am completely losing it. Could someone please talk to me here







is this horrible? I am so afraid I'll never feel normal and always be sick.


----------



## Andros

SUGGESTED TESTS
TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583
(Copy and paste into your browser)

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Welcome to the board. One thing at a time along w/a deep breath. Bless your heart.

So, get the RAIU and let us know what the results are on that. Also, if you have any recent lab results for the thyroid, please post them and post the ranges as well.

Have you had any antibodies' tests?

I will list some above!

Depending on the results of your uptake; it may be wise to opt for surgery or RAI. If there are suspicious nodules; surgery by all means. If not, RAI would do the trick.

I was on Tapazole and if I could do it over, I would have gone straight on to RAI. I have no regrets.........................

Others will chime in!


----------



## allthatis

Thank you SO much for responding. This anxiety is very embarrassing. I am feeling a lot more calm now. My logical mind tells me things will be okay, but when that anxiety kicks in, boy its like the world is over! I swear I am not looking for pity, but just a bit of a back story. In the past 5 weeks I have given birth to my first child by induction due to high blood pressure, had to euthanize my dog of 12 years, had to be treated for very high blood pressure/rapid heart rate, had my first cavity filled (lol), was having severe vertigo because of the blood pressure, and now told that I am having these thyroid issues that I am going to have to deal with forever. Its been a doozy lol! However, when I am not in a heightened anxiety state, I feel blessed, and absolutely grateful that I have a beautiful child, a loving family, and that nothing more serious is wrong!

Anyways, here are my results that I have had done.

Lab Results Results Value Reference Range Status Flag Date GE use only - for LinkLogic import when terms are not otherwise specified
158 ng/dL 71-180 completed Not applicable 10/14/2014
Hold the SHIFT key while clicking column headers to sort by multiple columns.

 
Lab Report: Free T4, TSH (3rd generation) - 10/13/2014

Lab Results Results Value Reference Range Status Flag Date thyroxine, serum, free
1.38 ng/dL 0.61-1.12 completed 10/13/2014 thyroid stimulating hormone, serum
0.06 u[iU]/mL 0.34-5.60 completed 10/13/2014

Of course, reading online all I saw were horror stories about the RAI and after effects of hypothyroidism and such. I called radiology department and a very very kind and patient women talked me through my anxiety and relieved a lot of my fears. I am so glad to hear that you have no regrets!! Were you treated with this for hyperthyroidism as well?

I really appreciate you taking the time to respond.


----------



## allthatis

Anyone else who can share some related stories or input?


----------



## laylabear

Hi allthatis 
I'm wondering how you have got on ? 
I too had my thyroid tested post partum after my first child and it came back poaitive graves disease 
I like you had an anxiety attack and then my logical mind kicked in .. It's so hard being a new mum plus having stresses over health 
How did you go with everything ? 
I've chosen to have a total thyroidectomy so I can be hypo and get my levels right and try for baby number two 
Coming to that decision was hard work trust me .. Through my anxiety and trying to face the unknown was driving me crazy 
I also had nodules like you and an inflamed thyrois but because they had tested my antibodies they knew it was graves 
Did you have the uptake test done ? I beleive they do this to see if its graves or thyroiditis 
Let me know how you got on 
I'm here for you !!


----------



## Lovlkn

> Also she said I could do radioactive iodine to shrink the nodules and such and that my thyroid could go back to normal or it could go hypo. Is this a good option? She was really leaning towards it. I have read a lot of horror stories about RAI though, and a lot of people saying they wish they didnt do it. I am so torn, and just feeling terrified right now.


You are confusing 2 different things. Radioactive Uptake Scan is to determine if it is Graves or post partum thyroiditis or cancer nodules and RAI is the pill they give you to try and completely kill off your thyroid. Both have the radioactivity but I believe the uptake scan does not require you to stay away from people. I never had one.

Also, your anxiety is likely elevated because your thyroid numbers are a tad high.



> Lab Report: Free T4, TSH (3rd generation) - 10/13/2014
> Lab Results Results Value Reference Range Status Flag Date thyroxine, serum, free 1.38 ng/dL 0.61-1.12 completed





> 158 ng/dL 71-180 completed Not applicable 10/14/2014


This is your Free T-4 and above high range, but not egregious , goal in a healthy patient is 3/4 of range. If it helps you feel any better my FT-4 level at DX was 3.5 with a range of (.08-2.7) and my Total 3 was 241 ( 60-181). Looking back I wonder how I survived myself, wowzers I was one hyper chick.

Are you hyper - yes, but not to the extreme and only your FT-4 is reflecting and of course your TSH. Ask for anxiety med's such as lorazapam to take your edge off.

If you are breastfeeding, you obviously should not take the lorazapam and also, please make sure your doctor knows as Tapazole is not for those breastfeeding.


----------

